# Twitching mice??



## AyJay658

I am not sure if this is health or behaviour but one of my mice (occasionally more) will not stop twitching! Shes usually doing it when she is digging and moving around the bedding. She does little leaps that wouldn't look out of place on an animal being mildly electrocuted! Anyone know what this is? The bedding is carefresh, could that be doing it? whatever it is it does not look very comfy!


----------



## Rhasputin

It could be that your mouse is very excited, because they jump and pounce around when they are happy, guinea pigs and rabbits do the same thing. Although, if she is doing it all the time, even when she is resting, it could be a neurological problem.

Some people call the excited jumping pop-corning, here's a video of a guinea pig doing it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgfhq1dV ... re=related


----------



## AyJay658

I have so far only noticed it when she has been digging or running around. If that is what it is then it is great to have proof that my girls are happy! =D That video made me seriously miss breeding guineapigs =( The babies are just darling.


----------



## Rhasputin

If she's only doing it when she's being active, then it's likely pop-corning.


----------



## maddeh

Sometimes my more excitable mice do this, which did initially worry me lol. But they are happy and healthy, so I think it must just be a surge of energy! "pop-corning" is a great term for it!!


----------



## Serena

I asked myself the exact same thing a few days ago, funny :lol: 
the doe digs or eats and then makes 2 to 3 hops/leaps and goes back to whatever she wanted to do
My first thought was "oh my god, parasites" since I read they can be jumpy when bitten, but on the other hand, they have been treated 3 weeks ago
Hopefully you are right with pop-corning and they just enjoy jumping


----------



## Velvet_Meece

If its constant and accompanied by scratching then its likely to be lice.

Otherwise, the above.


----------



## Yelena

Knew I shouldnt have watched that video!!! would love a little guinea piggy!

My friends mouse pops around when she knows its feeding time


----------

